
How Russia Often Benefits When Julian Assange Reveals the West’s Secrets - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/01/world/europe/wikileaks-julian-assange-russia.html
======
aburan28
This is a duplicate but still it amazes me how a story with no actual facts
substantiating the claims made can make it to NYTimes front page. This is at
best a conspiracy theory and if anything these leaks strengthen our Democracy

~~~
zghst
Clinton money reaches far

------
dpweb
Nothing against her personally but sadly with Mrs Clinton as president we are
likely looking at more confrontation with Russia. Clearly the theme being
promoted is that Russia needs to be confronted. A number of articles are
promoting this agenda. Maybe our time could be spent more productively.
Americans may think we have more serious problems domestically. I think some
see in Putin, maybe not #1 good guy but someone who could be dealt with even
tolerated, while we focus on more pressing issues facing the country.

~~~
woodandsteel
The problem is that Putin is not just a nasty guy domestically, but also has
made clear he wants to recover as much of the international power of the old
Soviet Union, and the only way he can accomplish that is to take over or bring
under his influence a lot of his neighbors.

Or are you one of those people who think that every time the US gets in a
conflict with some other power, it always the US's fault?

------
woodandsteel
I wonder what Assange's economic philosophy is. Is he a socialist? That would
explain why he is so convinced the capitalist US is the main danger in the
world today. I have noticed that many socialists are friendly toward Putin's
Russia, even though it is very far from being socialist, because it's the US's
enemy.

On the other hand, he claims to be opposed to all big, oppressive governments.
So is he a libertarian? But then he would be friendlier toward the US than
Russia.

Maybe he doesn't have an economic philosophy. But that would be crazy, because
econmics is so important for so many things involving human well-being.

Anybody know where Assange stands on this?

~~~
ramblerman
Why do people always look for a motive in his 'latest' leak.

Democrats turned on him when he leaks Clinton's emails so he must be pro trump
(As stupidly demonstrated by Bill Maher in his interview)

The assumption seems to be that he has perfect information on everybody in the
world and is cherry picking for some grand motive. I think he just publicizes
what he can get his hands on, and there isn't much more to it than that.

~~~
woodandsteel
I don't assume we should automatically trust or distrust him. The problem is I
just don't understand enough about his motivations to decide whether or not to
trust him.

The reason I am asking about his economic philosophy is it often influences
people's decisions on matters of public importance, like releasing information
to the public. If I understood his economic philosophy, it might help me
understand his motives and so whether or not to trust him. On the other hand,
it might not help.

And you have to admit, he's a unique individual. Aren't you at all curious to
understand him?

